# ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات



## amjad-ri (6 أغسطس 2008)

فى أحد أيام الآحاد وأثناء خدمة الصباح ، اندهش ال 2000 شخص الحاضرين


عندما رأوا رجلين ملثمين من قمة الرأس حتى أخمص القدمين فى لباس أسود ،


ويحملان مدفعين رشاش ، 

ثم أخذ أحد الرجلين يعلن بصوت عال

 " من يريد أن يتلقى  رصاصة من اجل المسيح فليبق فى مكانه " . 


فى الحال هرب أعضاء فريق الترنيم والشمامسة وتبعهم معظم الحاضرين ، 

الغالبية هربوا واختفوا مستخدمين كافة الأبواب ولم يبقى من ال 2000 شخص إلا عدد 
قليل يعد على أصابع اليدين 


وهنا رفع الرجل الذى كان يتكلم القناع من فوق وجهه ونظر الى القسيس وقال 


"حسناً يا أبونا لقد تخلصت من كل المنافقين والآن يمكنك أن تكمل خدمتك ، 

وليكن يومك سعيداً " .ثم استدار الرجلان الملثمان وخرجا خارج الكنيسة 

تخيل أن هذا قد حدث لك ، ترى هل ستخرج خارجاً أم ستبقى وتتلقى الرصاصة؟ .

هل ستهرب بحياتك أم ستقدم حياتك من أجل المسيح ؟ . هل ستحمل صليبك من أجل 

محبة الله ؟ .​


----------



## مينا 188 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات*

عنوان يخوف 
كلنا بنقول يارب بس كلنا مش هنخش ملكوت السموات 
يارب اجعلنا ان نقول يارب باستحقاق 
اجعلنا مستحقين ان نطلب منك 
اجعلنا ثابتين غير خائفين حتى من الموت


----------



## loay alkldine (7 أغسطس 2008)

كلام  صحيح,.ليس كل من يقول يارب يدخل ملكوت الله  ،لان الرب  يريدنا قول وا فعل


----------



## Kiril (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات*

لأ............حفضل واقف مع اني خايف ربنا يكون له راي تاني في مكاني الاخير


----------



## amjad-ri (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لمروركم​

kiro_shohdy

loay alkldine

مينا 188​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوعكم جميل جدا ورائع شكرا*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*




*

*اشكرك يا امجد علي الموضوع الرائع *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم

شكرا يا النهيسي  لاسترجاعك الموضوع

شكرا  يا ميرو انجل  نورتي الموضوع

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*


----------



## emy (20 سبتمبر 2008)

_شكرا يا فندم عالموضوع_​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 سبتمبر 2008)

emy قال:


> _شكرا يا فندم عالموضوع_​


_*
منورة الموضوع  يا ستي
ههههه​*_


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> فى أحد أيام الآحاد وأثناء خدمة الصباح ، اندهش ال 2000 شخص الحاضرين
> 
> 
> عندما رأوا رجلين ملثمين من قمة الرأس حتى أخمص القدمين فى لباس أسود ،
> ...




*تساؤلات رائعة امجد 
مشكور ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا لمرورك  كليم

نورت الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*



ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
شكرا عالقصة 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## amjad-ri (22 سبتمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا عالقصة
> سلام المسيح​



*شكرا لمرورك

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*


----------



## iam_with_you (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اكيد فعلا هستنى واخد الرصاصة من اجل ابى لانو عايزة اوفى دين من الى عليا لربنا اكيد مش ههرب وهشيل صلبى


----------



## nonaa (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع صعب لما الواحد يفكر فيه 
هل يجرى ويهرب ولا يثبت ويموت من اجل المسيح؟؟
موضوع جميل يا امجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااائع جدا جدا يا امجد 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا  لمروركم
نورتو الموضوع
سلام ونعمة المسيح  معكم


----------

